# Which template in microsoft studio 2010 for c++?



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

Evenings...I recently started learning C++ and needed a compiler so i chose microsoft visual studio 2010 as a compiler...
after a generation installing, i opened visual studio and chose C++ and when i press on "New Project", new window will pop up and it has some templates, and i don't know which template should i choose...
i tried searching in google but didn't get a good solution for choosing the right template which fits for my project...
it's a simple program like how to compile A+B(sum), or transferring farenheit to celcius, or calculating cube and square of a number and blah blah blah (primary programming)
but i dont know which template should i program at...
Thanks.!!


----------



## salar (Oct 20, 2009)

bump !!!


----------



## KeganS (Oct 26, 2010)

(I just started learning C++ also , i don't know allot but...)

Your just wanting to write a simple text only program right?
If so i would just use an empty project.


----------

